# Treasure at the Mass.



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Not really treasure... but my Stradic 4000/Star Rod took a dip about 50 ft north of the Massachusetts. If anyone plans on going on a jellyfish dive out there in the next couple days, and you stumble across that baby... hit me up for a little finders fee.


----------



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

oh man i was out there sunday afternoon for a few hours. didnt see it, but i wasnt looking though. we did wax a few nice flounder while we were down there. the jellies are thick at the surface


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

We went out today and with your description of where you lost it we were able to find it:thumbup:. About 8 inches of the tip is broken off give me a call and come get it West side of Pensacola.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> We went out today and with your description of where you lost it we were able to find it:thumbup:. About 8 inches of the tip is broken off give me a call and come get it West side of Pensacola.
> Ron 850-712-2603


sealark, you are simply....AWSOME!!!!!!! :thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+1000000000000000000000


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That is one of the many reasons this forum is amazing


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

sealark said:


> We went out today and with your description of where you lost it we were able to find it:thumbup:. About 8 inches of the tip is broken off give me a call and come get it West side of Pensacola.
> Ron 850-712-2603


Sorry for the delay, that really is awesome... I was afraid the tip would have some damage. 

We had a sabiki get cut off by spanish and just laid it towards the stern until we could get to it... reverse to get off wreck... line got caught... and must have been the perfect tension to pull it over without breaking the line... until it hit the tip of course.

I'll check my PM's and get back with you... thanks again!


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks again Ron. The reel is suprisingly smooth for taking a 2 day saltwater bath.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

needsaboat said:


> Thanks again Ron. The reel is suprisingly smooth for taking a 2 day saltwater bath.


Thank You, I soaked it in fresh water and oiled the moving parts after I found it. The bail was a little sticky and might need disassemble.


----------

